# Building A Condo Fishroom



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

I have finally finished my rough How To guide for building a fish room in a condo. I hope everyone can give it a read over and post some comments or suggestions.

http://condofishkeeping.blogspot.com/

If you are feeling inspired by my experience, do not hesitate to ask me any questions.

James


----------



## Tabatha (Dec 29, 2007)

James, dude, what a GREAT fish room!!! Looks beautiful! When can you do my basement?


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks  I wish I could do this for other people. Sure is better than a 9-5 desk job, at least for me it would be.


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

I personally like the one at the top left corner  It looks very good!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Wow! just... wow....


----------



## breakthru (Jun 28, 2006)

You have some great looking tanks there!!!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Good looking stuff!


----------



## dekstr (Oct 23, 2007)

Now I know how to build a proper 2x4 stand!


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

JamesG said:


> I have finally finished my rough How To guide for building a fish room in a condo. I hope everyone can give it a read over and post some comments or suggestions.
> 
> http://condofishkeeping.blogspot.com/
> 
> ...


That is a great article, would you mind it being used in a future issue of the MFC Monthly, of course I will provide you with full credit..

Let me know via PM.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

ok just looked at this today. Man that is freaking awesome. I could never do anything like that here but i wish


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Awesome, awesome, awesome. Congrats. It looks great!


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Hey buddy, you are coming over to help me with my big project soon =)


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Thanks guys! I need some new photos on there really bad. 

Chris, does this mean what I think it means? I someone taking advantage of cheap cheap recession money?


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

hmm...maybe!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Hey Chris, when are we getting together to start building up that fishroom?


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

i'll hook you up with photos james, i'm a photographer hah


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Hey Chris, when are we getting together to start building up that fishroom?


All in due time my friend...

BTW, pm me your phone #.


----------



## Julian (Jun 29, 2008)

always willing to help out building stuff if you need it as well.


----------



## JamesG (Feb 27, 2007)

Everyone is in the mood for construction. This must be what happens to males with aquariums in springtime. It is almost akin to mating behavior in most other spring reproducing species.


----------

